# HELP NEEDED



## Bartman (Apr 22, 2003)

I AM LOOKING FOR ANY SNOW GEESE STILL HOLDING IN BENSON, RAMSEY, OR TOWNER COUNTIES. I HAD 2 FLOCKS PICKED OUT FOR THE WEEKENDS LAST HUNT BUT AFTER YESTERDAYS RAIN THEY BOTH FLEW THE COOP. ANY HELP IS APPRECIATED, EMAIL [email protected]

THANKS


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I'll tell you what if I go up to our area Sat night you can tag along with use sun morning. Im not sure if im going but I'll let you know by sat afternoon.


----------



## Bartman (Apr 22, 2003)

alright, just let me know......im not sure where your area is, but im west of DL about 20 miles or so.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You have a blind?


----------



## Bartman (Apr 22, 2003)

yeah, i actually made my own layout blind last fall out of pvc and adv. wetlands camo, its pretty neat with stubble straps(elastic). I havent used it yet this spring, however.


----------



## Bartman (Apr 22, 2003)

Saw a little bit of good news this morning, I found that one of the flocks that I had planned for Saturday morning didnt completely surrender to canada. But not many stayed, only about a hundred or so. Will have to wait and see if any others were "hiding"this morning.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I have no idea were you have been hunting but our spots in total had about 9,000 birds. Im positve our birds havent left, what area have your birds holding at?


----------



## Bartman (Apr 22, 2003)

The area that i have been hunting is between Minnewaukan and Devils Lake and from hwy 19 to Churches Ferry. I havent even been north of Ferry all spring yet.


----------

